# WHo has started scouting??



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I put up a trail camera on Sunday. Will go check it out this coming weekend. Been seeing some really big tracks. I hope the deer that made them have really large racks. 

For the past 3 years I have noticed a really really big set of tracks using around one of my stands. It has to be well over 200lbs. No one has ever seen this deer. I am hoping to catch a glimpse of what this brute looks like. Probably a cow horn or a spike knowing my luck. 

I will post the pictures if I get any. 

A couple of months ago I sprayed brush killer in the shooting lanes of my stands to kill the briars and other unwanted weeds. I came back a month later to find green grass that looks like it should be in a hay field. The deer are feeding on the grass. I was surprised by the results. 

Darin


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

What did you spray with?


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

wdbrand said:


> What did you spray with?


I will have to check the bottle if I kept it. It was the cheapest brush killer that Lowes sold. It makes 12 gallons and comes in a quart bottle. I did mix some 2-4-D in with it. I put about a pint or so of the 2-4-D in the tank sprayer with the brush killer. I got some more lanes to spray this weekend if it don't rain. 

I read somewhere that you can put some 2-4-D in with Round Up and it works much better. Not sure how much truth there is to it.

Darin


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Please do and let me know.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Reason being, when I spray R-U, nothing is going to grow within a month. If grass will grow, then the brush will be back soon.


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

roundup kills everything green, 2-4-D kills broadleaf plants, not grass. so to kill weeds spray 2-4-D to kill everything use roundup or another product that the main ingredient is glyphosphate.
js


----------



## 10NKO (Aug 1, 2010)

Been looking around a new area near Emporia. Working on clearing a few lanes for this season. For future seasons, planted a couple persimmon trees and a few blackberry bushes; will plant a couple apple trees this weekend. Lots of tracks around my mineral site/ watering hole. Hope to set up a trailcam soon.


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

Hey 10NKO, You wouldn't happen to need any help would you? I need to find some new ground to hunt and would love to find a situation where I could help with food plots or whatever and have a place to hunt and NOT be bothered. Let me know if you or someone you know might need a hunting partner to share expenses and practice QDM. Thanks friend, SNDFLEE


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

js, that was my thoughts. R-U kills everything and it don't/won't grow green grass back in one month or in 2/3 months. Must have only passed the R-U top over the sprayer, empty.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

It was Bayer Advance Brush Killer +. 
You can look it up on Lowe's website. It got some crappy reviews but I think people that gave the bad reviews was expecting everything to die and not just the brush. It did not kill my grass, just briars, small sapling trees, wild grape vines and some weeds that I have no clue what they were. 

And it did not do it overnight. After a week the briars started twisting in strange shapes but they were still green. I did not go back for several weeks but when I came back the briars were gone. There was a black stump where the briars were. I must have just lightly sprayed a holly bush by accident and half of it had turned black. I am sure it will come back. The other half of it was still green. It has been a while and nothing has come back. I will check it again before season and spray again if needed.

At my other stand I have a shooting lane that looks like a landing strip. It is 20 yards wide and 200 yards long. I had a little bit in the spray left so I sprayed a narrow strip down it. After a month the strip I sprayed was all grass and not weeds. The parts I didn't spray was head high in weeds. I plan on spraying it this weekend if it don't rain. 

It is good stuff if you want to kill brush only and not grass. It just takes a while for it to work. I would say a 2-3 weeks before everything dies.

Darin


----------



## Eattheflounder (Apr 24, 2011)

I lost my hunting place so there is no scouting and probably there will be no deer hunting , bow or firearm. STINKO.

ETF


----------



## 10NKO (Aug 1, 2010)

I understand losing your hunting spot. Unfortunately, public land is where I hunt most often. I recently gained access to 20 acres in the midst of multiple hunting clubs - maybe I will get a stray slipping away from the dogs. However, I usually score in the Dismal Swamp and at Chickhominy.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

I went to check my game camera last week and when I steped into the woods I was face to face with a black bear. He turned and ran. I had a machette in my hand and started slapping the steps on my tree stand just to make sure he wasn't gonna stop! looking at him as he ran I figured him at 200-250. Looking at the photos of him hes gonna be bigger than that. Now if I can get these pics to down load to Photobucket I'll post em. Does anyone else know another way to post pics here other than Photo Bucket?


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

chriscustom said:


> Does anyone else know another way to post pics here other than Photo Bucket?


never done it but you can upload pics to an album in your profile
js


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Post 10 in this thread. Or Post 13 in that thread has a link to another thread.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Went to check the camera today and mostly doe and fawns. One little 4 point. I had to run a doe off to go get the camera. 

Darin


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Finally a decent buck or two.

<a href="http://s140.photobucket.com/user/Darin115/media/PICT0023_zps8c88550b.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i140.photobucket.com/albums/r7/Darin115/PICT0023_zps8c88550b.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo PICT0023_zps8c88550b.jpg"/></a>


<a href="http://s140.photobucket.com/user/Darin115/media/PICT0022_zps2f39dfb3.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i140.photobucket.com/albums/r7/Darin115/PICT0022_zps2f39dfb3.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo PICT0022_zps2f39dfb3.jpg"/></a>

Darin


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

This is actually a new spot I have. 25 acres that has not been hunted in a few years. Never has been bow hunted. It is the parents of a girl I went to school with. They have a large garden and a orchard not far from where the pictures were taken. 

I have a picture of what I think is a bigger buck but he was moving his head when the picture took and it is really blurry. 

Darin


----------



## 10NKO (Aug 1, 2010)

Very nice - to see a group of bucks like that. Best of luck locating that big boy


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Is it me or do all of these deer look poor? I was thinking that with the wet weather we have had around here that there would be plenty of green stuff to eat. Looks like you can see every bone in their body.

Any thoughts?/

Darin


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

They do look poor Darin. Not that rack but the body on those bucks is on the real thin side. Coats don't look so good either. If there is ample food I would wonder about disease. 

Bill:fishing:


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

that's the way deer look without supplemental feed until the acorns drop in early sept, then they fatten up quick, get them fat by October they won't starve no matter how bad the winter is
js


----------

